# Uni/College cost, debt, and economy question



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Okay! I am in my late 20's and I have lived the life of a free spirit, although very immersed in my practice of spirituality. It took a long time to completely find what I wanted to do with my life as far as "work" goes. I found where my gifts lie and that which makes me happy and sustains me. So I know where I stand, if I had lived my life differently, than maybe this would not have been possible. But I have tried to make things work without the need of going to college, needless to say things went to high points, only to have them fall by the wayside in the end. I learned a valuable lesson about it all. I know that I have to be self sufficient with what I need to achieve, as no one is going to look at it with the same importance that they give to their own work. And it would be egotistical of me to imagine that people should drop what they are doing, or want for just my sake. 

The unfortunate reality in our society is that you need that special certificate that says "I DO THIS" and have studied that in some institution. I tried the other way and I came up short. You live and you learn. But at least I know exactly what I want to do, that is a victory in and of itself. 

So to the question, someone warned me not to do it because I will be in serious debt yada yada yada and I will regret it. Then I spoke to some who actually went through the process and they tell me that it is possible to go for free. So this makes me confused. So I am asking how is things looking out there with respect to cost of college/Uni, with this economy in America? 

Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

It's fine if you plan correctly. Your first step is to find a college or university that has a good reputation for the field you want to be in. Nobody should go into college unaware of what they want to pursue after college. You can theoretically go for free if you land some scholarships, which is definitely possible if you bust your ass looking for them. There definitely is money out there but you need to be proactive in finding it. One option is attending your state school (you get a significant discount if you're a state resident.)


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

Different colleges have different rates. A community college would give you enough money through pell, seog, and other grants to not only pay for your schooling but possibly get a refund back as well. Meanwhile some private universities you will be borrowing subsidized and unsubsidized loans to cover the cost of tuition. A big problem many students face is the need of finances while attending school. Frankly who doesn't need money? Just avoid using loans to pay your tuition, talk to the financial aid adviser and actually plan your education out as far as you intend to take it. If you want to live on campus at a state uni then you will need to take out loans. If you are like me and already under a mountain of medical debt you might say F*ck it and max your loans out anyways. FYI if you do manage to max your loans out you will be expected to pay back over $600 a month for 20 years. 

Student loans are a serious business. The federal government WILL dock any salary that is processed by the IRS as well as put any credit you have in the freezer should you default on payments. There are many programs that if you work in civil service such as a teacher at a school in a less than desirable neighborhood for 10 years they will waive any loans.

Just be financially smart when preparing, you can earn a lot through scholarships locally and online although there are more scams than legitimate scholarships online.


----------

